# Bladder Tumor Resection and Ureteral Stent placement



## TnRushFan (Jul 19, 2017)

Can someone please offer guidance?
My provider performed transurethral resection of bladder tumor that invaded the ureteric orifice. He inserted a stent to "facilitate drainage".
NCCI Edits bundle the two procedures together, is it appropriate to unbundle them in this scenario?

"The patient had a large, approximately 3-4 cm papillary bladder tumor on his right lateral wall, obscuring the identification of his right ureteral orifice.  This was resected sequentially down to muscle.  The right ureteral orifice was identified and it was not the source of the tumor, but did appear to have some involvement of papillary tumor at the orifice.  The right ureteral orifice was resected and sent as a separate pathologic specimen.  Given the resection, we placed a ureteral stent on this side to facilitate drainage and also assist future resections."

52332-59-RT
52235

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Brooke_cale (Jul 19, 2017)

In my opinion, you're going to have trouble getting this through the insurance. If they don't pay the stent? I would have suggested placing a -22 on the TURBT


----------

